# Need gheenoe floor suggestions



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Need gheenoe floor suggestions

So a new member posted over on the cg page and needs help with this
mine does this but not to this degree 

any help is appreciated Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is exactly what you get with a 1/8" chopper gun hull. 

My suggestion is to buy a different boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you put the boat in the water it will not have flex like that.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> That is exactly what you get with a 1/8" chopper gun hull.
> 
> My suggestion is to buy a different boat.


I agree. POS. Would have an aluminum jon boat before one of those.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

noeettica said:


> Need gheenoe floor suggestions
> 
> So a new member posted over on the cg page and needs help with this
> mine does this but not to this degree
> ...


You COULD grind all gelcoat off and add layer(s) of fiberglass, or you can glue core and add an inner skin. But either of those options are a fair amount of work... 

I added a layer of 12oz biax to my Johnsen because of a similar flex, then added stringers, ribs (plus floatation foam) and a sole because it still flexed too much for me after the 12oz biax. Took a few weeks, but worth it for me personally. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Most people add a false floor that floats above the hull there. It’ll firm things up and make it more comfy on the feet. 

Here’s what mine looked like with the floor.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> I agree. POS. Would have an aluminum jon boat before one of those.


Hope you’re not just hating on gheenoes in general. Most I’ve seen don’t have this issue. I have an lt25 due to price point and I think the build is great for the price you pay. It’s no hb but definitely not the biggest POS on the water


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Bob is that you ?

The cheap gheenoes serve their purpose .

But when you start to reach $20,000.00 there are a LOT of great used boats that are better built and way more capable ...


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

SKINNYDIPPIN’ said:


> Hope you’re not just hating on gheenoes in general. Most I’ve seen don’t have this issue. I have an lt25 due to price point and I think the build is great for the price you pay. It’s no hb but definitely not the biggest POS on the water


No not hating on gheenoes at all. Never even been on one. Just with the time and money it takes after all is said and done, an aluminum jon boat would be the way I would go.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Biggest problem is the Inflated prices people ask for a used up old hull they ALL have stress cracks !!!

The LOL "Top of the Line LT 25" is $2800 so why do people ask $12,000 for a used one 
with worn out accessorys !!!

_A good used bare hull should be $1200 but it Ain't ...

Building up a welded Mod V Tunnel boat . I will have far less in it than a gheenoe and it will be a much better boat ... A gheenoe has 5" of freeboard :-( the Mod V has 14 !!!_


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

When I first joined this forum (back when most members ran Gheenoes or clones thereof and dreamed of getting a Gladesman or Glades Skiff because those were the only options), a topic like this would have turned into a blood bath. I guess folks are calming down in their old age.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

noeettica said:


> Need gheenoe floor suggestions


Guys have been putting raised soles in Gheenoes since their invention for this reason. There should be lots of builds to plagiarize between Microskiff and Custom Gheenoe. TieOneOnJax's Gheenoe is a very nice example. I'd use marine ply and epoxy, but you could use high tech stuff if that is your thing.

Nate


----------

